# CMH or Shifa?



## Arslan Chaudry (Sep 28, 2012)

Please i need a sincere advice 
Which one is better and why ?


----------



## SAMREEN (Oct 3, 2012)

CMH definitely. I went to see the campus. It is excellent


----------



## chinablue (Jan 22, 2012)

SHIFA has a better faculty.


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

Shifa is way better if you can afford. Its among the finest medical schools in Pakistan. The quality of education is unparallel. And as far as I know, Shifa has maximum passing rate of USMLE and max number of students working abroad. So in my personal opinion, definitely Shifa especially if you plan to practice abroad.


----------



## chinablue (Jan 22, 2012)

^ Yeah that's what I've heard too.People prefer SHIFA over the top government colleges even.It's next to AKU,everyone says.


----------



## Arslan Chaudry (Sep 28, 2012)

Thank You so much for the concern people 
I heard shifa introduced a new modular system is that good or bad?
lastly Shifa is affiliated with bahria university, isn't that a drawback for the university? 
Or its just fine?


----------



## Chachu (Mar 29, 2012)

Arslan Chaudry said:


> Thank You so much for the concern people
> I heard shifa introduced a new modular system is that good or bad?
> lastly Shifa is affiliated with bahria university, isn't that a drawback for the university?
> Or its just fine?


Modular System is 'today's thing'. It's clinical experience synchronised with the theory section. You get to confirm the topics in practicals rather than accepting and memorising the factual knowledge blindly. That's the mode of study the Europeans and the West have. It'll help you study a lot! Plus that's distinguish you from the rest of the graduates when it comes to moving abroad.
Shifa is no more affiliated with Bahria University. It's changed into a university itself, 'Shifa Tameer-e-millat University' or something. So even if there was a drawback, it isn't there anymore. No doubt it's climbed next to Agha Khan now.


----------



## Xanidan (Sep 25, 2012)

*No Modules for BDS *

I wanted to go to a dental college which offered the modular system of education.

Unfortunately there is *not a single* college in Punjab offering Bds which follows the modular system.


----------



## halooo (Mar 17, 2012)

Xanidan said:


> I wanted to go to a dental college which offered the modular system of education.
> 
> Unfortunately there is *not a single* college in Punjab offering Bds which follows the modular system.


is medicine more easy or bds


----------



## ridaa (Oct 7, 2011)

CMH CMH CMH, if only I could make it


----------



## Xanidan (Sep 25, 2012)

halooo said:


> is medicine more easy or bds


I wouldn't know actually.
Though I think the first two years of Bds are more difficult as compared to the first two of MBBS.

*First year MBBS
*Anatomy,Physiology,Biochemistry

*Second Year MBBS
*Anatomy,Physiology,Biochemistry,Islamiat,Pak.Studies

----

*First Year Bds
*Oral Biology and Tooth Morphology,Anatomy,Physiology,Biochemistry,Islamiat,Pak.Studies

*Second Year Bds
*Sciences of Dental Materials,Community and Preventive Dentistry,General Pathology,Pharmacology,Behavioral Sciences.


Sounds like Bds students may have a relatively larger workload for the first two years.


----------



## Xanidan (Sep 25, 2012)

ridaa said:


> CMH CMH CMH, if only I could make it


If you live in Islamabad,wouldn't SHIFA be a better option as it is closer to home and you won't have to move away?


----------



## ridaa (Oct 7, 2011)

Xanidan said:


> If you live in Islamabad,wouldn't SHIFA be a better option as it is closer to home and you won't have to move away?


haha personal choice maybe? I LOVE lahore


----------



## Arslan Chaudry (Sep 28, 2012)

Chachu said:


> Modular System is 'today's thing'. It's clinical experience synchronised with the theory section. You get to confirm the topics in practicals rather than accepting and memorising the factual knowledge blindly. That's the mode of study the Europeans and the West have. It'll help you study a lot! Plus that's distinguish you from the rest of the graduates when it comes to moving abroad.
> Shifa is no more affiliated with Bahria University. It's changed into a university itself, 'Shifa Tameer-e-millat University' or something. So even if there was a drawback, it isn't there anymore. No doubt it's climbed next to Agha Khan now.



Are you currently studying in shifa? Seems so 
p.s Thumbs up for that then, Shifa All the way in shaa Allah


----------



## ridaa (Oct 7, 2011)

Arslan Chaudry said:


> Are you currently studying in shifa? Seems so
> p.s Thumbs up for that then, Shifa All the way in shaa Allah


whats your aggregate for shifa?


----------



## Arslan Chaudry (Sep 28, 2012)

ridaa said:


> whats your aggregate for shifa?


59/90


----------



## ridaa (Oct 7, 2011)

this out of 90 thingy is really confusing, lets just say its out of 100 with interview marks yet to be added. Cause people here calculate a little differently if we ask them out of 90. it increase their aggregate somehow. so out of 100
what about cmh?


----------



## Arslan Chaudry (Sep 28, 2012)

ridaa said:


> this out of 90 thingy is really confusing, lets just say its out of 100 with interview marks yet to be added. Cause people here calculate a little differently if we ask them out of 90. it increase their aggregate somehow. so out of 100
> what about cmh?



Its quite pathetic if you don't know how to calculate your aggregate outta 90/100/orwhatever the figure is been given.
74.7( YES OUT OF 100 )


----------



## ridaa (Oct 7, 2011)

Arslan Chaudry said:


> Its quite pathetic if you don't know how to calculate your aggregate outta 90/100/orwhatever the figure is been given.
> 74.7( YES OUT OF 100 )


Exactly


----------



## Chachu (Mar 29, 2012)

Arslan Chaudry said:


> Are you currently studying in shifa? Seems so
> p.s Thumbs up for that then, Shifa All the way in shaa Allah


Best of Luck Arslan. You have my prayers.


----------



## Arslan Chaudry (Sep 28, 2012)

Chachu said:


> Best of Luck Arslan. You have my prayers.



Thank you


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

Someone please look for my name: ghani asif on the foreign list for cmh


----------



## SAMREEN (Oct 3, 2012)

What foreign list? btw this morning I got a call from a woman from cmh. She said I have an interview Monday morning. Did any of you get a call?


----------



## chinablue (Jan 22, 2012)

SAMREEN said:


> What foreign list? btw this morning I got a call from a woman from cmh. She said I have an interview Monday morning. Did any of you get a call?


Whats yur aggregate?


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

I'm not even able to look at the list. It says my result is withheld because of non submission of required documents. But that's definitely a mistake. I called up another foreign student and his message is the same. I think the foreign list will come on Monday. But please look for my name in the list that has been posted (Ghani Asif). Can someone save the image of the list and paste it here?


----------



## Xanidan (Sep 25, 2012)

Ghani1992 said:


> I'm not even able to look at the list. It says my result is withheld because of non submission of required documents. But that's definitely a mistake. I called up another foreign student and his message is the same. I think the foreign list will come on Monday. But please look for my name in the list that has been posted (Ghani Asif). Can someone save the image of the list and paste it here?



I cannot find a separate listing for foreign students on the page.
I don't think there is any.


----------



## chinablue (Jan 22, 2012)

Ghani1992 said:


> I'm not even able to look at the list. It says my result is withheld because of non submission of required documents. But that's definitely a mistake. I called up another foreign student and his message is the same. I think the foreign list will come on Monday. But please look for my name in the list that has been posted (Ghani Asif). Can someone save the image of the list and paste it here?



Dude theres no 'list' there.Just sign into your CMH account using your ARN number and you'd see your merit number.


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

I already did that. No merit listed for foreigners for some bizarre reason.


----------



## Neshar (8 d ago)

ridaa said:


> this out of 90 thingy is really confusing, lets just say its out of 100 with interview marks yet to be added. Cause people here calculate a little differently if we ask them out of 90. it increase their aggregate somehow. so out of 100
> what about cmh?


Dear i have applied in shifa and my agrregate is 73.2 .....i would be eligible for admission? i mean what else is required for admission.


----------

